# Theme Park World on XP



## Luzzy (Feb 13, 2011)

I have recently purchased the old Bullfrog game Theme Park World. This game is for a Windows 95/98 operating system. Unfortunately I have XP Pro Service Pack 3 operating system. I have searched all over the internet for a patch/fix, with no luck. 

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Laura.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Laura, welcome to TSF

See here for instructions on how to get Theme Park World working in XP - *Theme Park World/Sim Theme Park Fix for Windows 2000/XP*


> There are two methods of installing the solution 1) Automatic (recommended) and 2) Manual (only useful if you have problems getting this automatic version to run). The automatic method uses a standard Windows Installer package whilst the manual method uses a ZIP file that *must* be extracted into the correct place . Which ever method is chosen, you must start by following these steps
> 
> * Uninstall any current installation of the game using Add/Remove Programs
> * Reboot
> ...


----------



## Luzzy (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

However, I have followed the instructions twice and have still not be able to play the game.

Do you have any other ideas?

Thanks again.

Laura.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's the only method I could find.

Try running it in 'Windows 98 compatibility mode' - How to use Windows Program Compatibility mode in Windows XP


> 1. Right click on the link of the program that you want to fix.
> 
> 2. Click on Properties.
> 
> ...


----------



## kev_6242 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been using this game on XP for a few weeks - my 4 year old has been enjoying it.

However, following a recent reboot, which may not be relevant, I cannot start this game. I get the windows "encountered an problem" within 2 seconds of trying to start the game.

I have uninstalled several times and run through the patches again....also tried compatibility mode.
This had been working well until yesterday so not sure what's broken about it and I have the same 4 year old asking every 10 mins.

I'm happier on a linux platform, so any help would be appreciated....thanks


----------



## Luzzy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Kev_6242

I did finally manage to get Theme Park World working, but this was only after help from the IT department at the company I purchased the game from. If you 'PM' me your email address I will forward you some of the emails that may be of help to you.

Regards, Laura.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Laura, please post your solution here so others with the same problem can benefit from your experience.


----------



## Luzzy (Feb 13, 2011)

The solution that worked for me was an experimental patch which I am unable to post. However, some things that I did try were:

Resolution conflict - Many older games aren’t supported with larger resolutions, so you may need to make your desktop resolution smaller.

_To change your desktop resolution:_

_1. Right click anywhere on your desktop and select Properties. _
_2. Click on the Settings tab _
_3. Make a note of your current resolution (which should be the number under the Screen resolution slider bar), so you can change it back later._
_3. Adjust the "Screen resolution" slider bar to 800 x 600. _
_4. Click on apply, then confirm that you want to keep the new resolution. _
 
Additionally if changing the resolution does not work, running the game in Compatibility mode could provide a solution:

_Run the Program Compatibility Wizard in Windows XP by doing the following:_

_1. Click the Start button
2. Go to All Programs then Accessories
3. Click on Program Compatibility Wizard in the Accessories sub-menu
4. Go through the wizard using next and select the program from the list
5. Change the compatibility mode to Windows 95
6. Continue through to the end of the wizard and test the program._

If this fails to work, try again, and go through all the compatibility modes.

Laura


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the detailed instructions. :smile:


----------



## kev_6242 (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks for the pointers....I did have this working for a time, but then something broke.......I'm trying to figure what.

I installed it, patched to v2 and then applied a patch that I had downloaded. This worked before, so I'm trying to get back to the pre-installed, pre-patched state to run through the procedure again. Its like the uninstall doesn't remove whatever it is that is broken.


----------

